# Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen



## Selvos (24. Mai 2011)

*Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen*

Hallo,
Ich suche fürs Joggen bzw. zum Sport machen einen mp3 Player. Er sollte möglichst leicht sein,zudem sollte man ihn befestigen können und einen Akku besitzen. Desweiteren einfach zu bedienen und zudem nicht so teuer sein. Vielleicht habt ihr Ideen für ein gutes Modell.
MfG Selvos


----------



## RasenBaller (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen*

Hallo, ich weiß das du dir das vielleicht denken konntest aber ich würde dir den hier empfehlen.

Ganz einfach, weil die Qualität stimmt und er deinen Anforderungen entspricht.


----------



## Supeq (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen*

Der Shuffle hat doch noch nichtmal nen Display, da kriegt man die Krise wenn man ein bestimmtes Lied oder Album sucht. Nimm lieber den hier:

Philips GoGear Raga MP3-Player 2 GB silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Besser,billiger und ohne Apple-Restriktionen


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen*

Der Sansa Clip+ ist ein sehr guter und preiswerter (den Preis wert  ) Player. zB mit 4GB für ca. 45€: Sandisk Sansa Clip+ MP3-Player 4 GB schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen*

Der Phillips ist gut!!! Mit dem hab ich gute Erfahrungen beim Laufen gemacht .
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Der Phillips ist gut!!! Mit dem hab ich gute Erfahrungen beim Laufen gemacht .
> MfG MasterFreak


 Und ich empfehle den Sansa : D
Radio, FLAC, MicroSD = alles was du willst!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Selvos (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen*

Ich hab mir den Sansa gekauft, bisher bin ich ziemlich zufrieden. Danke für die Beratung.


----------



## Supeq (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen*

Hauptsache nicht Apple


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Mp3 Player zum Joggen*

stimmt ^^


----------

